# Hurst Shifter



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm in the process of pulling the motor from my 65 (taking to CVMS next month) and since I have the shifter out I would like to have it rebuilt. Other than replacing the nylon bushings on the shift rods is this something that can be done? If so, any recommendations?

Steve


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

zrsteve said:


> I'm in the process of pulling the motor from my 65 (taking to CVMS next month) and since I have the shifter out I would like to have it rebuilt. Other than replacing the nylon bushings on the shift rods is this something that can be done? If so, any recommendations?
> 
> Steve



I believe you can send it to Hurst and they will rebuild it for you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If not Peter Serio can rebuild the entire shifter. Not cheap, but perfect.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

With the internal parts you can now buy from Inline Tube, one should be able to go through the Hurst shifter themselves. I used Butler Classics, years ago on a '70 shifter, the charge was around $200 shipped back to me, and that was with show quality rechroming of my handle.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The current rates are about twice that....$350-$450 with new chrome.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Ouch!

How do I contact Peter Serio?


----------



## roadking60455 (Feb 11, 2015)

You can go to his web site and send him a message from there. He's doing a rally gauge set for me right now. Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------

